# Looks ARE everything!!!



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

We all love seeing nicely painted models grace the tabletop for battle (and to be honest even crappily painted ones are better than those that are merely put together).

So which 40k army do you think looks best fully painted on the tabletop?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Depends on the painter, lol. 

But I will be brave and say Space Marines. A good painter can do stunning results with them. 

For an example, look at *Kobrakai*`s Iron Lords: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=48401


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I have to go with Dark Eldar. They are mind blowing.

A horde of 'nids in distant second place.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I voted for Chaos Daemons.

Yes I'm biased, but I love the four distict types of background and models for the different Gods.

I love well painted multi-God lists, they look so awesome because they combine four very different looks into a unified but diverse theme.

If that makes sense lol.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Dark Eldar.

As much as I love my Chaos Marines/Daemons, Tau and Dark Eldar look brilliant on the tabletop.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hands down IG, due to:
Sheer numbers in footslogging armies
The huge number of tanks they can field just looks awesome
They're so customisable to suit the player


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Ive given my vote to craftworld eldar - but it really does depend.

For me there are two types of great looking army. One is where their is a clear and fixed theme to the army - EG - imperial guard/ Marines - each unit looks the same and is painted in the same colour scheme (with the odd exception like death company and deathwing). This can be visually very impressive, especially with a horde army like imperial guard as you have wave after wave of uniformed infantry and tanks.

However the reason why I chose craftworld eldar is that in a 'normal' eldar army (I say normal as apposed to say a ghost army or a weird combination with lots and lots of guardians) you will have a big selection of troop colours. For example my eldar army (when completed) has one big unit of guardian jetbikes, one unit of dire avengers, 1 banshees, 1 scorpions, 1 dark reapers, 1 fire dragons and some vehicles. No two units have the same colour scheme. This can look really effective as apposed to say an ork army where every model can look individual, which just to me looks messy.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

DE, theres so much saturation for SM that it becomes bland no matter which is on the field.

the DE have, by far, the best models out in 40k to date, Jes is a god for designing them.
the Eldar and nids i think are tied in a close second, the nids can look meanacing when you have a fully painted army of swarm, and the eldar are well designed, like the DE.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

It depends on the painter, but I'm going to go for DE with this one, with Space Marines coming in a close second.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Tau, because it's not the 4th of June yet wink wink.

Dark Eldar is about to become the best looking though.

Last place goes to Chaos Space Marines, I have never seen a CSM army with a unified look to them, they have too much schism in unit design to look good.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Tau, because it's not the 4th of June yet wink wink.
> 
> Dark Eldar is about to become the best looking though.
> 
> Last place goes to Chaos Space Marines, I have never seen a CSM army with a unified look to them, they have too much schism in unit design to look good.


well id argue with you as DE warriors and Wytches look amazing, let alone the jaw droping units coming out on the 4th


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Last place goes to Chaos Space Marines, I have never seen a CSM army with a unified look to them, they have too much schism in unit design to look good.


I somewhat agree. 

But what frustrates me is that the Chaos Marines have potentially some of the best colour schemes, they are just rarely well done to a standard that can compete with some of the other armies on the list.

Night Lords
Iron Warriors
Thousand Sons
Word Bearers
Alpha Legion

Have very cool paint schemes compared to the loyalists.

BTW I agree the Dark Eldar model range is now superb.

It will be interesting to see how people react to the new Grey Knight models, and will that translate into votes or not.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well yeah Night Lords colourscheme is amazing, but its a challenge to pull off correctly, but thats why im doing it for my SW renegades.

Still, in general, CSM suck and do not blend with themselves well.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with Tyranids, with Orks at a close second(if they're a good painter). There's nothing quite like almost a rippling effect of bugs all painted in the same scheme, swarming toward your position.  Now, if only I could get off my arse and bother to paint my Nids.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well yeah Night Lords colourscheme is amazing, but its a challenge to pull off correctly, but thats why im doing it for my SW renegades.
> 
> Still, in general, CSM suck and do not blend with themselves well.


But as I pointed out with my opinion on Chaos Daemons, not blending with each other can actually be it's own unifying theme that can look impressive.

Although I do largely agree with your sentiment.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yes in some cases it looks good, but in most cases the clash of every unit looking different inpedes the coolness factor of the army. especially in something as common as power armored marines, chaos or loyalist.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

anything thats not in power armored looks amazing painted. for some reason power armor cant seem to pull it off imho - no matter how great a painter he is; for instance Kobrakai's work i believe can be better if he did something other than Power armor (like Eldar :wink


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't think i have a favorite but I went with Orks.

seeing a fully converted and well painted ork clan is pukka, I could spend quiet a bit of time just looking at the models, but this could be because I like the modeling side of the hobby more than the gaming, (which is just a chance to show off my army and see other peoples work and share tips)

A good example of this would be vash's orks which are top notch.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=57978

having said that I also really like The Reverends space wolves.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72354

And Svartmetall's Death Guard.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11977


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Everyone needs to vote Space Wolves, or I unleash Walter Sobchak on them!


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

For first, id say Tyranids tied with DE or orks.
Second, Orks and SM
Thirdly, Chaos and IG.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ashkore08 said:


> For first, id say Tyranids tied with DE or orks.
> Second, Orks and SM
> Thirdly, Chaos and IG.


Honestly, if the Tau were less blocky in their typical ground unit design, they could easily be at the top of the list of how aesthetically cool they could be. But man....Block Man is Block Man in my book. (probably why I'm gravitating towards Orks as my 2nd army over the Tau).


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Imperial Guard. Fo sho.


----------



## wickedchild (Jan 12, 2010)

I am going for Eldar (though I still love my BT)
As long as you do not stick with GW's versions but create your own, I think the possibilities are endless
The Wave Serpents, Falcons and so on are also a nice recipient for great free hand design (check on cmon)


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I feel all the Armies can look stunning with effort and good basing. I love a good SM army but also really like Nids.


Doc


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Templars are my favorites I think, but Tau and Nids are also quite impressive when will painted


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I vote "good" eldar. Mainly because the models themselves are just suited to be painted in mostly a colourful variety. Not to mention they have the harlequins which if painted right I think are the best viewed unit in the game.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

The Space Elves ... I mean Eldar seem to be doing well.

I'm still genuinely suprised the Grey Knights aren't doing better, as they are meant to be individually stunning and are the new army on the block.

But still very early days yet.

Thanks for all the votes so far, and especially those who articulated their opinion in written form.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the GKs are nice models, the problem is that they are space marines. and space marines never look good XD


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't think CW Eldar deserve it. Yeah sure, they look good as a whole, but PEOPLE, remember that they are the most neglected range in GW's library. Saying they're the best looking army is just begging for them to skip them over with another shallow update.

Look at the freaking Warp Spiders. They could be sooooooo amazing, their current models are 20 years old (!) and although they do the trick, they do NOT do them justice!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Orks, beyond a doubt.

If you wonder my reasoning, gmmstudio's Adepticon army this year was nothing short of brilliant (Mad Max themed Ork army).


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I don't think CW Eldar deserve it. Yeah sure, they look good as a whole, but PEOPLE, remember that they are the most neglected range in GW's library. Saying they're the best looking army is just begging for them to skip them over with another shallow update.
> 
> Look at the freaking Warp Spiders. They could be sooooooo amazing, their current models are 20 years old (!) and although they do the trick, they do NOT do them justice!


Only 1 model in the eldar range is 20 years old - and thats a single warlock.

None of the aspect warriors are more than 15 years old - the original aspect warriors were all 20 year old - but the the warp spiders were introduced later.

And as if GW designers will read this thread and decided not to update anything...


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Black Templars for me, just because they have such a nice uniform coherency. I also think Dark Eldar look great, but my second place goes to a well painted World Eaters army.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

The first thing that drawed me towards demonhunter all these years ago, was the stunning baroque style armor they wear. The new plastics don't diassapoint at all. Not to mention that I'm a big fan of their original colorscheme. So yes... my choice went to the GK... I wouldn't be playing them if their style didn't appeal to me in the first place. 

Then again, wich army looks best on the field is entirely up to the owner and the painter. I have seen some pretty amazing dark eldar armies, but at the same time, I've seen DE armies that look like poo. 

So it's kinda silly to have this poll imo. I absolutely didn't like the look of thousands sons with their silly tall helmets. But a mate of mine painted his army up (and he is a very gifted painter to begin with), and he created a stunning looking force out of it.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

elmir said:


> The first thing that drawed me towards demonhunter all these years ago, was the stunning baroque style armor they wear. The new plastics don't diassapoint at all. Not to mention that I'm a big fan of their original colorscheme. So yes... my choice went to the GK... I wouldn't be playing them if their style didn't appeal to me in the first place.
> 
> Then again, wich army looks best on the field is entirely up to the owner and the painter. I have seen some pretty amazing dark eldar armies, but at the same time, I've seen DE armies that look like poo.


This poll is IMO about potential, not "what can't ever look like poo when painted badly" so it's not silly at all. I also see you've voted for GK, the army with the least potential available... :rtfm:


----------



## chaos_warrior_marine (May 29, 2010)

Had to go with CSM... Necrons take the second place.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

still DE are in first place... wonder why


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

I put Dark Eldar as my first vote only because they have such a huge range of schemes and the models look brilliant. Second place is a three way tie with Nids, Tau, and Ork... it all really depends on how they are painted. Honestly the only army I don't like the look of is CSM, I just can't learn to like the models.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> This poll is IMO about potential, not "what can't ever look like poo when painted badly" so it's not silly at all. I also see you've voted for GK, the army with the least potential available... :rtfm:


Wow... just wow...

Did you only read the second part of that post and then comment? The potential of those models lies in the baroque style of armor, so it has a ton of potential to look stunning. That is, if you actually like that artstyle. 

And what is your definition of potential then? Potential to look good has to equal being dark and spikey? 

Having an opinion is ok, but thinking your own opinion is the only correct one, is called being an asshat (especially on such a frigging subjective thing like style). You might want to keep that in mind next time you post something along the lines of "ALL MUHREENS SUXXOR" :so_happy:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

elmir said:


> Wow... just wow...
> 
> Did you only read the second part of that post and then comment? The potential of those models lies in the baroque style of armor, so it has a ton of potential to look stunning. That is, if you actually like that artstyle.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood or maybe I just didn't explain well.. I simply mean Grey Knights are... Well, Grey. There is not much _potential_ for diversity you can aspire to. You can make them flat grey or metallic grey, and pretty much are left with only detailing as your 'personalization'.

I didn't mean they look straight up bad and have little potential to look good. I'm just saying that while they can certainly look good there is little choice in how to paint them.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

For me it's the Space Wolves & Dark Eldar. The miniatures stand-out and the Space Wolves can actually have some really great detailing that separates them from the run of the mill space marines.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im going to favour the eldar & dark eldar, though I do think it depends more so on the painter.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Last place goes to Chaos Space Marines, I have never seen a CSM army with a unified look to them, they have too much schism in unit design to look good.


depends on what you mean by unified, colour or model type(s) my CSM army are all painted in a simular fashion, Bone as the main colour with gold/brass/bronze trim
as can be seen in MY csm log.

As to the OP, tbh honest i dont have a fav, as any army can look great with a good painter, be tau, Eldar or SM's.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

As with everyone else, I agree that it does depend on the painter but saying that I always like the look of horde armies, which is why I voted Tyranids. But a big swarm of Orks can look equally as good.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Your poll needs a "Mine" category...


----------



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

There is not a model in the DE range I dislike. Point goes to them!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

elmir said:


> Wow... just wow...
> 
> Did you only read the second part of that post and then comment? The potential of those models lies in the baroque style of armor, so it has a ton of potential to look stunning. That is, if you actually like that artstyle.
> 
> ...


the point is not that space marines suck, its that space marines are saturated to the point where they do not look as good as the rarer armies. Remember this little fact: if you see a blue jay in a forrest of green trees, does it not stand out?


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

I voted imperial guard considering that includes variants. All the different variants like kreig, elysians, voystroyans, steel legions, attila and so much more! A huge variety of both possible looks, variants and those always wacky but cool forgeworld IG stuff (The imperial navy models can only ever be bested by the hades breaching drill model.)

EDIT: after giving it some thought I think the Tau deserve a shout-out too. People have done some amazing work with them and their range can give a lot of options for a painter to work with. The fact that they are mostly armored takes out the restrictions you may have with other armies as in you can model and paint them in a huge variety of ways (I say this cause Tau are great when put together with green stuff which can give you a lot of great painting options.)


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

I would say csm, but I am loving the current DE stuff way too much. They just look so awesome.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> if you see a blue jay in a forrest of green trees, does it not stand out?


If a Noise Marine falls over in a forest and there is nobody there to hear it...does it make a sound?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> If a Noise Marine falls over in a forest and there is nobody there to hear it...does it make a sound?


i hope so, else it would be called a silent marine!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

88 votes so far. Thanks to all who posted and commented.

Think we can get 100 votes?

So far my three suprises are:

1. Normal Eldar doing so well

2. Grey Knights doing so badly 

3. Someone voting for Necrons


I think the consensus is though that the Dark Eldar are an exceedingly (good cake?) range, with great fluff and rules, and should be a top army for the next few years.

But then again, people love their marines don't they lol.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well of coarse the DE are the top dog, we have to be the best, its our nature.

the CE, along with the DE are rare on the field but can look amazing well painted, both having a very different feel then marines.

the Grey Knights, though they have excellent models are... space marines, their profile is the same as SM, as SW, as BA, etc. so all of these armies together tend to be like a forest. and does a single tree look good for the forest its in?

the DE and CE do so well from the fact their models are excellently sculpted, and they are vastly different to the forest of space marines, and thus, they stick out very well as an army thats above and beyond the others for looks.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well of coarse the DE are the top dog, we have to be the best, its our nature.


Its also in your nature to scream in terror at the sight of my Daemonettes and Seekers tearing across the battlefield towards you.

Eldar suck ... Chaos Rules!!!

Crappy jokes aside (those were jokes?) I've never had the pleasure of playing against the new edition Dark Eldar. 

Which is partly the reason I want to get my act together and get to some tournaments.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

my DE have never lost to CSM or chaos demons in terms of kills. but ive 'tied' games vs CSM with them due to not getting them off objectives in time.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

> 3. Someone voting for Necrons


Really? :shok:

lol


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> If a Noise Marine falls over in a forest and there is nobody there to hear it...does it make a sound?


YES! first of all it'll make a sound anyway and second the noise marine will hear it :victory:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yshabash said:


> YES! first of all it'll make a sound anyway and second the noise marine will hear it :victory:


i prefer my reply to that


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Its the painter, not the paintee. I've seen some downright Gorgeous Necrons, and some absolutely horrid Space Marines and Eldar. ANd the inverse is true as well.

All in all, however, the army that has the everage highest quality paintjob is Eldar, maybe Dark Eldar. Space marines might make the running if it weren't for all the ten year olds who play space marines and cant even color inside the lines, which drops the curve significantly. Next is Necrons simply because they are so hard to paint wrong, but if you've got some imagination, so easy to paint right. Then probably Tau, and on down the list. The worst though has got to be vanilla marines. The ratio of good/average/horrible paintjobs is phenomenal, with good and average painters being seriously outnumbered by garbage painters, at least in the state I game in.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

The only fully painted army I've seen on the tabletop are the Witch Hunters, so I'm very bias. Though I will say it won't be long before the Dark Angels are on that list.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well stop being so damn bias then!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Well over 100 votes, thanks everyone.

Dark Eldar are the deserved winners of best looking Army IMO.

Eldar aren't too bad but still suprising.

Imperial Guard is a bit of a shocker as they are soooo bland IMO.

Finally, I'm glad to see Chaos Daemons got some votes (not just mine lol!).


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> well stop being so damn bias then!


lol I'll try!


----------

